
Fair Redistricting.  - ivankirigin
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2007/09/fair_redistrict.html
======
ivankirigin
This talk was really good. I think O'Reilly is right on this point:"it's
fairly naive to think that our representatives want the process to be fair"

Other interesting tech developments in government I'd like to see:

1) Constant & open surveillance of government employees, to the extent that it
doesn't violate privacy. Justin.tv goes to Washington.

2) Direct democracy with online voting. Security is paramount.

3) Receipts for my tax bill. I want a big list of what I paid for. Put it
online and allow users to up & down mod things they want more/less of.

